
Survey finds 90% of women in tech report demeaning comments from male colleagues - apozem
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/17/10781366/women-technology-sexual-harassment
======
sharemywin
the said part is about half those the guys didn't even realize they were being
demeaning.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Those poor dudes ;(

